# Which poses the most threat to the B15 SE-R Generation?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

*option*

Any info on the new turbocharged Mazda Protege or Neon? I've heard the Neon is very quick (POS of course, not to mention that its plain ugly).


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

The B15 SE. 

Hehehe...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *The B15 SE.
> 
> Hehehe... *


Marvin, don't start the QR vs SR thing again. hehehe...QR 0wnZ!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Marvin, don't start the QR vs SR thing again. hehehe...QR 0wnZ! *


Damn, you got me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

That Protege would be bad, with a bigger turbo and I think for the tune market the Neon has a stigma as a All American Rice Bucket. Where as the hMazda is still pretty fresh and has great technology under the hood. 

I'd still take my Spec anyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

the mazda stands no chance even with the turbo. mazdaspeed has already tapped the intake and exhuast to barely reach the 170hp the SPEC-V's already have without a turbo. the neon could be a problem since Mercedes-Benz bought out dodge and has been refining their products to meet newer quality standards. the mini would be a problem IF it wasn't almost 30k to get the S. however with the supercharger or turbo on the QR25 the cooper will be no more. the golf could be a problem if it's powered by the vr6. with the 1.8t we could keep up but, im not sure of the outcome. i think the largest contender would be the wrx. people are trading in their hondas and acuras for them (then pretending they're pro rally drivers and throwing them into ditches). with the AWD they'll kill us on the start. the stock turbo is sluggish till about 3500rpm(from my understanding not many wrx's are still stock).


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

they will all OWN you, factory boost remember.

but in all honesty you should fear SEs with snails under the hood


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

factory dyno results include boost it all comes down to which has the power to pull it's weight around faster.
the mazda weighing in at 2843lbs, runs 170hp @ 6000rpm, 160lb @ 3500rpm 
while the mini S weighs in at 2678lbs, it only runs 163hp @ 6000rpm, 155lb @ 4000rpm. (this is with the S/C for those who don't know)
the neon weighs 2970lbs and runs 215hp @ 5400rpm, but, a whoppin 245lbs @ 3200rpm(dodge estimate)
the gti (2 engines and can't find weight or rpms but estimating) 1.8t @ 2600lbs / vr6 @ 2675lbs, it runs (1.8T) 180hp @ 5500 and 174lb @ 3300rpm (VR6) running at 200hp and 195lb. 
extra note on the VR6 is the design allows for the smoothest power curve available on the streets in stock form

the sentra spec V comes at 2708lbs running 175hp @ 6000rpm and 180lb @ 4000rpm. 
means it's lighter and pulls harder than the mazda, heavier but, has the power to make up for it against the mini, fukked against a neon srt-4, and questionable against the gti. 
these are my opinion....i repeat, opinion, based on figures provided by the factories. these don't include gearing which could mean the difference between winning and losing.
P.S. go buy a turbo and solve the problem 
and yes the neon is very quick running 0-60 in under 6 secs. second fastest in the dodge line-up to the viper


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

SCC ran a 14.2 bone stock in the Neon. They also said it would be neck and neck againt the WRX, and it's only going to be around 20gs. I still don't think I buy one though. The Mazda ran a 14.9 stock too.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

I'd fear a turbo QG18 powered car if I were you Muwahahahaha



I'll go away now.


----------

